# Quality Hard Drives!



## Morning Coffee (Oct 20, 2017)

Every hard drive (even SSDs) I have bought in the last 5 years have failed before the warranty period has expired (usually 2-3 years with most HDDs). Even my backup drives which don't get used as often have failed or started to fail well before the expiry period.

Can anyone recommend any hard drives that actually go the distance? I think I might pay a bit more this time and invest in the Western Digital Caviar Black series, at least they have a 5 year warranty and by then Hard drives might be obsolete for the most part. I would mainly be using it to store my DAW projects on, hence the need for them to be as reliable as possible.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 20, 2017)

If all of your hard drives are dying then there's probably something wrong in your system. They're probably overheating.


----------



## jason.d (Oct 21, 2017)

Yeah I second that. I’ve had great experience with Western Digital drives, but I had a mini pc that fried 3 WD drives in about 6 months. It was then I realized it was a heat issue in the computer case.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Oct 21, 2017)

Good point about the heat. I've had 3 different laptop computers over the last 5 years, but surely it is not always the computer? Still doesn't explain my backup drives going though, as they are external hard drives.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 23, 2017)

There is something going on here and maybe it's your environment. I have WD Blue drives that still run past the warranty period. I had a Seagate that showed signs of failure close to 10 years.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 24, 2017)

WD RED are made for working hard. I use them in my NAS. Highly recommended, but not 7200 rpm so I'd suggest running an external cabinet with two drives in RAID 0. 

My audio drive is a G-Tech which uses dual HGST Ultrastar 7K4000. They are 7200 rpm but noisier than WD RED. There is a WD RED Pro too, 7200 rpm, but two HGST drives are cheaper than two WD RED Pro - and dual WD RED will be fast enough.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning Coffee said:


> Every hard drive (even SSDs) I have bought in the last 5 years have failed before the warranty period has expired (usually 2-3 years with most HDDs). Even my backup drives which don't get used as often have failed or started to fail well before the expiry period.


i'd say that you have a component that kills the drives. can be everything from problems with power/power supply to constant overheating. as for the replacement drives, i'd go with WD for HDs and Samsung for SSDs


----------

